

Marblar Wants To Bring The Crowd To Tech Transfer - danp610610
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/22/dust-off-that-science-marblar/

======
palderson
If the US and Europe's Universities are at all similar to Australia's, the
company is going to have an uphill battle. Australian universities receive a
lot of government funding based on metrics that are heavily weighted toward
the number of papers published. The Prof. and the university therefore view
commercialisation as a competing interest that restricts the publishing
process while the technology is patented.

------
marblar
Oh come on! I liked this username...

